# Runenstoff für Schneidern farmen



## Rakven (29. Juni 2007)

Guten Tag zusammen,
Als angehender Schneider bin ich nun an dem Punkt (Skill 250) wo ich massenweise Runenstoff brauche. ca. 800 laut einem Guide im offiziellen Forum. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage:

Farme ich lieber Runenstoff bei den Twiglights in Silithus oder geh ich mal Nachts ein paar Stunden aufs Elementarplateu und verkaufe dann die Urluft die ich dort finde?

Was meint Ihr geht schneller?
Dass farmen in Silithus inzwischen wesentlich angenehmer ist, ist mir bewusst doch kann ich mir gut vorstellen dass durch den Verkauf der Urluft mehr Geld in die Kasse kommt.

Hoffe da hat jemand Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir weiterhelfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EuroSteve (29. Juni 2007)

jaja, die lästige farmerei.
Ich hab auch einen Twink der Schneider ist und Runenstoff braucht. 
Ich schau immer, dass ich nicht nur für eine Sache stupide farmen gehe. Ich suche mir Mobs aus die mir auch noch andere Vorteile bringen. 
Bsp. Mein Schneider braucht Runenstoff, mein Main, ein Schurke, geht Oger klopfen. Diese droppen noch Runenstoff, man bekommt genug Heiltränke für den nächsten Raid, man erhält Ruf fürs kloppen und man erhält durch bestimmte Gegenstände auch nochmal Ruf bei einer anderen Fraktion. 
So kann man mehrere Sachen miteinander verbinden, die einem auch was bringen ausser die eigentliche Beute.

Die Möglichkeit, mit der Urluft, ist auch so eine Sache. Das Plateau muss zu den unmöglichsten Zeiten besucht werden und es kann immer noch unter Umständen ewig dauern bis Du die Urluft oder sonstige Urdinger zusammen hast. Erwirtschaftetes Gold wird dann höchstwahrscheinlich höher sein, aber Du hast halt sonst keinen Nutzen daraus. Da musst Du einfach selber entscheiden was Dir wichtiger ist. 
Achja, das Plateau ist eine beliebte Stelle für Ganker.


----------



## Fendulas (2. Juli 2007)

Also Silithus war bei mir auch immer sehr beliebt wenn es um Runenstoff ging, was es gott sei Dank net mehr tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würd noch West. Pestländer oder auch östliche empfehlen, also ich bekomme zur Zeit bei jedem zweiten Mob 3 Runenstoff und die Geißelsteine droppen bei *jedem*. 
Aber wenn du lieber in der Scherbenwelt unterwegs bist, alles auf der HH, den Pfad des Ruhms rauf und runter (was allerdings voll langweilig ist).


----------



## Spongebopp (2. Juli 2007)

Rakven schrieb:


> Guten Tag zusammen,
> Als angehender Schneider bin ich nun an dem Punkt (Skill 250) wo ich massenweise Runenstoff brauche. ca. 800 laut einem Guide im offiziellen Forum. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage:
> 
> Farme ich lieber Runenstoff bei den Twiglights in Silithus oder geh ich mal Nachts ein paar Stunden aufs Elementarplateu und verkaufe dann die Urluft die ich dort finde?
> ...



Also ich bin gleich zu den Satyren und hab den zusätzlichen Teufelsstoff mitgenommen, ob das jetzt nach BC noch Sinn macht sei in Frage gestellt, aber du brauchst später auch noch Teufelsstoff wenn du dir z.B. die Teufelsstoffrobe o.ä. schneidern willst.

P.S. wo krieg ich die Roben-Grafik für den Southpark Char her?


----------



## Pomela (2. Juli 2007)

Wenn du gut alleine klarkommst, dann empfehle ich den Blackrock. Ich farme da in 'ner halben Stunde ca 100 Runenstoff zusammen und oft noch ein paar blaue Drops fürs AH.


----------

